#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Character Map

## Spencer455446

If you use a windows computer you can find Character map under acssories> System tools But i like to look around in there and look at the strange symbols or unused languages in there here are some examples of what i found that i though looked cool

Ƿ ȸ ȹ ɛ ɜ ɝ ɮ ɯ ɰ ɱ ɷ ɸ Ѫ Ѭ ѭ ф Ѽ Җ җ ӂ Ӂ Ӥ Ԇ Ԅ ⊕

----------


## wavymouth

i'll have to check it out! a couple of the characters you put in the thread look like someone's legs and backside :Big Grin:  to me but are probably something else.

----------


## Prometheus

I'm pretty sure the first "Ƿ" is latin.

I also checked google and it brought me to this website http://people.w3.org/rishida/scripts/pickers/latin/ if you click on the "P" character it will bring up the "Ƿ" character under it, in fact most of the characters you posted are located on the site and deemed to be latin.

You can also select the "Ƿ" character from the "P" drop down box and click Analyse and it will tell you what it is.

----------


## Seyk

ф - is the cyrilic F
Җ - also a cyrlic letter, it is a different variety of the latin Z, the sound of it as tho u would read these 3 letters:zsh, but like really fast

----------

